# How many zeroes in 5 bytes?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

sorry for the dumb question but how would I write out numerically 5 bytes? how many zeroes after the 5? thanks


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

five bytes = 5.0 bytes = 5B

bits = b [small b]
kilobits = kb
bytes = B [cap B]
kilobytes = KB
megabytes = MB
gigabytes = GB
terrabytes = TB

1B = 1 byte = 8 bits *
1KB = 1 kilobyte = 8 kilobits [kb]
1 MB = 1megabytes = 8,192 kilobits [kb]
1 GB = gigabytes = 8,388,608 kilobits [kb

when you write them out - no caps
when you abbreviate - caps [except for bits]

that make sense?

from HERE*


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

great thanks


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

wow - that was quick 
well, if that satisfies all the requirements.......
['mark solved' button @ top-left in your first post]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Homework all done now?


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

No JW, I want some context to this query.

"1..2..4..8.." Who do we appreciate? Ra.Ra Ra.

Never knew cheerleaders understood binary.

And my college graduation project was to make a max/min digital thermometer 25 yrs ago (in the days they were the size of shoe boxes) and I had to make it 5 bit x 2. I could have killed my tutor for guiding me down that path.
I did learn some nifty Boolean logic though.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> "1..2..4..8.." Who do we appreciate? Ra.Ra Ra.
> Never knew cheerleaders understood binary


they don't, that's why THEY say "2..4..6..8..".....


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

robinofloxley said:


> Never knew cheerleaders understood binary.


There are 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand binary numbers and those that don't.


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

robinofloxley said:


> "1..2..4..8.." Who do we appreciate? Ra.Ra Ra.
> 
> Never knew cheerleaders understood binary.


If they did then it would be "10, 100, 110, 1000, Who do we appreciate?"


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Talking binary, you might like this little GIF ...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here are some charts.

http://www.testmy.net/tools/conversion_table.php


----------

